

Show HN: Play20Back, the Music released exactly 20 years ago - cutcss
http://www.play20back.com/?hn

======
cutcss
Hi guys. I posted before with much success before but I made several
improvements since then, the main one is that I have a way more reliable (and
automatable) process for picking songs and videos accurately, and now it uses
a stricter filter (significant number of likes vs dislikes, significant number
of youtube video views) and so on.

The videos try to be as accurate as possible, meaning right now is showing
videos popular today 20 years ago (24 December 1994). And because is automated
hopefully it will continue working with much supervision.

If you guys are interested in a similar version for different time lengths
(`play 30 back` or `play 10 back`) just say so, or if you have any questions
about it feel free to ask.

